# Firefox 24.0,1 configuration problem



## vadimk (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi,

   I have created another topic because the error is different. I got it during the configuration phase. As I understood the problem can be with dependency sqlite. The error itself is:

```
#include "confdefs.h"

            #include "sqlite3.h"

            int main(int argc, char **argv){
              return !sqlite3_compileoption_used("SQLITE_SECURE_DELETE");
            }
===>  Script "../configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to gecko@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-esr24/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd8.4/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
*** Error code 1
```
My packages are:


```
root@Canopus:/usr/ports/www/firefox # pkg_info -Ea | grep sql
fpc-mysql-2.6.2
fpc-sqlite-2.6.2
linux-f10-sqlite3-3.5.9_1
mysql-client-5.5.34
postgresql-client-9.0.13
py27-sqlite3-2.7.5_3
qt4-sql-4.8.4
sqlite3-3.8.0.2
```

The full log is in the attachment. Please, help.


----------



## vadimk (Oct 3, 2013)

Solved by adding the SECURE_DELETE option to the sqlite3 database.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2013)

That option is enabled by default. Why did you disable it in the first place?


----------



## vadimk (Oct 4, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That option is enabled by default. Why did you disable it in the first place?



I am not sure I have disabled it. Usually I don't change default option provided by the package unless I know what I am doing. Sqlite3 was already there. The system has been upgraded many times and may inherit some old configs. Anyway - it was not something very hard to guess the root cause of the error.


----------

